# Nantucket Special



## plymouthpatriot (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi. I'm 20 and I recently put in my application for the Nantucket Police. I got a letter back saying they will contact me shortly if my app. passes. I was wondering if I could get a few opinions on some subjects. First off, I live in plymouth, and ever since I saw my first local parade I have wanted to be on the Plymouth Police Dept. The summer Police position sounds like a great stepping stone for me. I'm just a bit worried, mostly due to the fact that my height to weight ratio is most definetely off. I am 6'2" and only 140lbs. for the past 2 months I have been going to the Gym every night with endless workouts. I've been eating like crazy for a year to try and put some damn weight on but I havent gained an ounce. What does keep me optimistic is the fact that I am EMT certified. I dont know how much it will help in the hiring process for this position but I mentioned it anyway in my application. Just looking for any opinions, Thanks!

Quick question, does anyone have a good idea as to what a Summer Special Police officer can actually carry?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Could he still carry on his badge?


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

On Nantucket the summer specials carry Cuffs, Baton, and OC. They are not armed. A friend of mine has worked out there for two summers, and he is EMT certified as well.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Could he still carry on his badge?


 I was thinking the same thing.

PP, you seem to have set yourself up well, but if you plan on getting on a relatively large dept. like Plymouth from their list, veteran status is almost a requirement. Resident vets usually dominate the first 25-30 candidates on a newly released civil service list.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

_*Resident vets usually dominate the first 25-30 candidates on a newly released civil service list.[/quote*_]

-Not to mention, those on the ever-growing layoff list.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

sbck08 said:


> On Nantucket the summer specials carry Cuffs, Baton, and OC. They are not armed. A friend of mine has worked out there for two summers, and he is EMT certified as well.


This has been discussed here before. I would advise anyone that intends to put on a uniform, have arrest powers and answer 911 calls NOT to take any job in police work where you can't carry a firearm to defend yourself from a life threatening attack. I don't care if it's Nantucket or some other community that says "Things like that don't happen here" They happen somewhere!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

When I started this line of work at age 23, right out of the academy I was 151 pounds. That was with all the muscle tissue you build in there, well at least one *used* to put on muscle mass, not so sure about nowadays. Guys used to ask if I was wearing a vest.

Now at age 40, I weigh 184lbs. so your metabolism will change as you get older. The key is using it to your advantage.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Work a couple midnight shifts...that will throw your metabolism so out of whack eating a granola bar will cause you to gain 5 lbs. 

At 20 your body is still growing, I am almost 25 and my metabolic rate has def slowed down. At 20 and 5'10 I weighed 150lbs more or less, now I weigh over 200. I lift 5 days a week, so i am not a lard ass. However, in order to get hired in this state you need to test well first, then worry about passing the PAT. Almost every other state has it the other way around. Just keep a good run time and be able to do the cooper standards and you will be fine. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## plymouthpatriot (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your input everyone!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

94c said:


> Could he still carry on his badge?


Its not a factor for Nantucket, but the answer is Yes. The Chief can approve someone under 21 to carry on the badge, but must leave the firearm at the station when not working.


----------

